# Raleigh Carlton



## Angelo Staniscia (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey experts of the Cabe. I came across a Raleigh that looks almost identical to the one in the link below, it is for sale except in worse condition. I was wondering if you can enlighten me with some information about the model especially having the Nottingham badge, but Carlton decals. 

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Raleigh/Raleigh_Carlton_GS.htm

Thanks in advance, Angelo.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html 
Start with the serial No. 
you should be able to determine whether it was Nottingham or Worksop


----------



## Angelo Staniscia (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to contact the owner to find out the serial number. I have never owned a Raleigh affliated with Carlton and do not know much about them. If it is a "workshop" bike, would it be worth to pursue? I saw it in person, it did have a Reynolds 531 frame,however the components such as the pedals, shifters,etc, have some rust.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 6, 2014)

if you follow the link I posted, Raleigh bikes were made in more places than Worksop and Nottingham, though Carlton badges would tend to indicate a Worksop bike.  
The head badge of all pre-1980 Raleighs is going to say Nottingham regardless of where the bike was made.  
Odds are, double-butted Reynolds bike is a Carlton.


----------



## Angelo Staniscia (Jun 12, 2014)

Finally got in contact with owner again, unfortunately he was not sure of the serial number and the bike was put in tough place for him to find out. I will go check out again in within a week or two. Regarding the somewhat rough condition of the bike, do you have an idea of the approximate value, whether made in the Carlton factory or not?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 12, 2014)

I beleive I paid eith $40 or $50 for this one.  Roger


----------

